# Good Bye for Now.



## bwester (Oct 2, 2007)

I am taking a rather long break from this place. Dont get me wrong, all of you hold a very special place in my heart (most of you, anyways). However, I have more on me right now than I can handle and I need to focus on that instead. Heather and Candace can handle any administrative issues you have and I will continue my financial responsibilities here.
Also, I am selling the majority of my remaining collection. *Do not pm me* with questions about them. I will ONLY give names and prices to people I know and those people are resourceful enough to figure out how to find me. 
see you later, much later.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2007)

Hang in there sweets - you know many of us are here for you if and when you need something.  

I like your new quote, and after a year and a half of a similar hell myself, I feel I am finally beginning to see the light - have faith - you'll get there too.


----------



## Candace (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a break-a short one, to focus on the important stuff in your life and come back soon! We'll miss you to bits.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck, Blake. You will be missed.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah, so sad. Best wishes Blake.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2007)

We understand, hang in there!


----------



## gore42 (Oct 3, 2007)

Take care of yourself, Blake, and come back as soon as you get things sorted out.

Best wishes,
Matt


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool and good luck!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 3, 2007)

Take care, Chief! 

-Ernie


----------



## rdhed (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy trails..remember the road leads back too.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 3, 2007)

Blake, be sure to keep some Parvis around.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck, Blake. Your sense of humor will be missed by everyone here I'm sure! I felt so bad for you selling off plants--was very near there myself, and beyond sad about it in addition to everything else. 

Take care.

Robin


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 4, 2007)

Blake I hope this is just a 'vacation' & that you will be back soon in a much better place mentally.We'll all miss you!


----------



## Pinebark (Oct 9, 2007)

Heart felt best wishes and my prayers.

Dave


----------

